# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ο παχουλοαφρατουλης μου!

## Ariadni

Γεια σε ολους σας! Ειμαι ο Παβαροτι ονομα και πραγμα και νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να με γνωρισετε οπως ειμαι πραγματικα και να δειτε την ομορφαδα μου και το τραγουδι μου γιατι αυτη η κοπελιτσα, που καθολου δεν τη θελω, μονο την κοιλιτσα και τα λιπακια μου σας εδειχνε! 3 εβδομαδες τωρα της κανω καψονια για να την τιμωρησω που μου εκανε διαιτα! Τραγουδαω συνεχεια ολη μερα και καθε φορα που ερχεται να με ακουσει σταματαω και δεν αρχιζω μεχρι να βεβαιωθω οτι ειναι μακρια! Αρχισε λοιπον να κρυβεται για να τραβηξει το τραγουδι μου κι εγω εκανα οτι δεν την εβλεπα γιατι επιτελους επρεπε το ταλεντο μου να το δουν κι αλλοι! Της ξεκαθαρισα νομιζω να σας δειξει ολες μου τις φωτογραφιες και τα βιντεο απο τοτε που με πηρε!
Ποιος στη χαρη σας βρε! Θαυμαστε με!
Ενα μικρο δειγμα για αρχη!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παβαρότι Θεός!!! Ξεσήκωσε τον τόπο με το τραγούδι σου γλυκούλη!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Γεια σου Παβαρότι, κούκλε!!!

----------


## xasimo

Πολυ γλυκεια φατσουλα Αριαδνη  :Happy:  Αληθεια ειναι οκ με το λιπος?
Παντος για να στηριξει το ονομα του επιβαλλετει ενα βιντεο στο μελλον  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:

----------


## xrisam

> Παντος για να στηριξει το ονομα του επιβαλλετει ενα βιντεο στο μελλον


 Εννοείται θέλουμε βίντεο ::

----------


## Ariadni

Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!   




> Αληθεια ειναι οκ με το λιπος?
> Παντος για να στηριξει το ονομα του επιβαλλετει ενα βιντεο στο μελλον


Το λυπηθηκα γιατι οσο καιρο του εκανα διαιτα ειχε χασει το κεφι του και δεν ακουγοταν καθολου! Επισης ακολουθουσαν πολυ κρυες μερες και φοβηθηκα μη μου παθει τιποτα.. Αποφασισα να το ταιζω λοιπον κανονικα! Σπορους απο το αρχικο μειγμα του κυριου Δημητρη με μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου το μεσημερι για να εχει δυναμεις το βραδυ και μισο κουταλακι βρισκει οταν ξυπναει! Ενδιαμεσα κανονικα χορτα και λαχανικα καθε μερα! Αυγο δινω 1/4 του ασπραδιου 1 φορα την εβδομαδα και μια φορα την εβδομαδα επισης του βαζω τις βιταμινες που του ειχα παρει..
Την κοιλιτσα του θα την κοιταξω παλι οταν μπει η ανοιξη και αν υπαρχει παλι προβλημα θα το φροντισω τοτε..
Παντως απο τοτε που του εβαλα να τρωει κανονικα τραγουδαει ολη μερα! Δε σταματαει καθολου! Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ να τον ακουω ετσι!
Το βιντεο θα ερθει οταν μαθω πως να ανεβαζω βιντεο! Το παλευω ακομα!

----------


## xasimo

Μια χαρουλα Αριαδνη! Εξαλλου η κοιλιτσα στους αντρες ειναι γοητεια λενε  :: 

αν θες βοηθεια για τα βιντεο εννοειται ρωτας.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γλυκούλη αφρατοπαχουλουλη !!  :Love0033: 
Πολύ όμορφος και υγιέστατος ο μικρός Αριάδνη !  ::

----------


## wild15

Κουκλος ο Παβαροτι σου να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

να χαιρεσαι τον τενορο σου Αριαδνη!

----------


## mparoyfas

Αριάδνη , τις πατήθρες δώσε του χώρο να πεταρίζει , ολα πεντακάθαρα και ωραία!!! μπράβο σου !!

----------


## Ariadni

Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ ολους! Τον χαιρομαι τον χαιρομαι!  




> Αριάδνη , τις πατήθρες δώσε του χώρο να πεταρίζει , ολα πεντακάθαρα και ωραία!!! μπράβο σου !!


Ναι ναι τις αλλαξαμε τις πατηθρες και βαλαμε φυσικες! Αυτες οι φωτογραφιες ηταν απ τις πρωτες μερες! Τα κλαδια ελιας τελικα ηταν λιγο αποτυχια και εβαλα λεμονιας! Τωρα αναγκαζεται και πεταει για να παει απ το ενα κλαδι στο αλλο γιατι ειναι καπως μακρια ενω πριν απλα πηδουσε!
Θα βαλω μια φωτο τωρινη για να δειτε τα νεα μας κλαδακια και μετα θα συνεχισω με τις πιο παλιες! Αυτη ειναι η νεα διαρρυθμιση! Ελπιζω τωρα να ειναι ενταξει!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ καθαρά - αποστείρωση του κάνεις καθημερινά ή μέρα παρά μέρα ?  ::  χαχαχα 
Παλατάκι έχει ο  μικρούλης σου μπράβο!  :: 
Κάποιες ερωτήσεις έχω όμως , το κόκαλο σουπιας που είναι κάτω δεξιά γιατί είναι εκεί και όχι δίπλα και στο ύψος μιας πατηθρας ; 
Το δοχείο τροφής του είναι η αυγοθήκη η μπλε ; 
Νομίζω πως τώρα υο χειμώνα τα δύο δοχεία νερού δε χρειάζονται αρκεί το ένα ! Το καλοκαίρι που εξατμίζεται θα θέλεις τα δύο !  :wink: 
Εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να έχει νυφούλα ο αφρατοπαχουλουλης !  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα καθε μερα τον καθαριζω Μαριε! Ενταξει μπορει καμια μερα να μην προλαβω αλλα  μικρο το κακο! Στον πατο του βαζω λαδοκολλα και την αλλαζω γρηγορα και μιας και ειναι ασπρη μπορω να τσεκαρω και τις κουτσουλιες ευκολα! Αυτο το κανω καθε μερα.. Τη σχαρα επειδη θελει λιγο παραπανω χρονο τις καθημερινες την κανω με ενα χαρτι κουζινας και φευγουν τα πιο πολλα αλλα το σαββατοκυριακο το κανω μ ενα σφουγγαρι και νερο και φευγουν ολα!
Τωρα το κοκκαλο σουπιας μπορω να σου πω οτι κι εγω σημερα συνειδητοποιησα οτι εχει ξεμεινει εκει!   Θελω ομως πρωτα να του παρω μια βαση και ενα νεο σουπιοκοκκαλο! Θα το κανω συντομα..
Η αυγοθηκη η μπλε ειναι για το αυγο του αλλα του αρεσει και να καθεται και δεν τη βγαζω.. Για τους σπορους εχω αλλη αυγοθηκη που σε αυτη τη φωτογραφια κρυβεται πισω απ την κιτρινη ποτιστρα! 
Ειχα δυο για να εχει παντου νερο.. Υπερβολη λες;
Και αυτη τη στιγμη ο κυριος τελειωσε το διαλειμμα του για φαι κι αρχισε παλι το τραγουδι!

----------


## Ariadni

Το πρωτο μου πρωινο ξυπνημα με τον Παβαροτι στο δωματιο! Τις πρωτες μερες τον ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι και πραγματικα δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καλυτερο ξυπνημα απο αυτο!
Ενα μικρο δειγμα!


Και λιγες ωρες μετα καθομασταν μαζι στο σαλονι και ελεγε τα δικα του!  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και όμορφος και ομιλητικότατος !  :Love0007: 
Μπράβο Αριάδνη περνάει τέλεια ο Παβαρότι !!!  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Τρελαίνομαι να τον βλέπω να κάνει μπάνιο! Έχουν πολύ πλάκα έτσι όπως βουτάνε!  :: 







Και αμεσως μετα το μπανιο προσπαθουμε να ζεσταθουμε, να στεγνωσουμε και φτιαχνουμε τα πουπουλακια μας!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφες φώτο,καλοπερνάτε.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## Ariadni

> Πολύ όμορφες φώτο,καλοπερνάτε.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ


Ευχαριστουμε!! Εγω πολυ ωραια περναω για εκεινον δεν ξερω!! Χαχαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Bravo  Αριάδνη , Βασιλιά τον έχεις τον μικρό σου !  ::  
Τυχερό και όμορφο πουλάκι !!  ::  :Love0020:  :Bird1:

----------


## mai_tai

Πολυ ομορφο κ τυχερο πουλακι!Να περνατε ομορφα! :Love0007:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ώχου μια μπαλίτσα πλατσουρίζει!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Ariadni

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια! Να περνάτε και εσείς τέλεια με τα μικρά σας!
Λοιπόν τώρα θα σας δείξω δύο πράγματα για τα οποία είμαι πολύ περήφανη και κοκορεύομαι συνέχεια!  ::  :Party0048:  :Party0011: 
Όταν λοιπόν ήρθε ο μικρός σπίτι κάτι έπρεπε να του μάθω! Ε και άρχισα με το χαρακτηριστικό σφύριγμα για να ρίχνει τα κοριτσάκια! Έπρεπε να τον προετοιμάσω για όταν με το καλό έρθει η γυναίκα του να μπορέσει να τη σαγηνεύσει! Βέβαια τώρα με αυτή την ωραία κοιλίτσα που έχει κάνει η επιτυχία είναι σίγουρη!  ::  Κάθε πρωί λοιπόν που τον καθάριζα και παίρναμε μαζί το πρωινό μας του έκανα αυτό το σφύριγμα και μετά από λίγες μέρες και συγκεκριμένα 30.9 (τον είχα μαξ 10 μέρες) όπως μιλούσαμε και μου έλεγε τα νέα του τον ακουω να κάνει αυτό το σφύριγμα από μόνος του και μετά παρασύρομαι και το κάνω κι εγώ! Για ακούστε και εσεις στο 16''!


Το δεύτερο είναι ότι είχα βάλει το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί κρατώντας τα ραδικάκια του και ήρθε και έφαγε! Βέβαια αυτό ήταν μάλλον κατόρθωμα της δίαιτας και όχι δικό μου αλλά εντάξει είχα μείνει 45 λεπτά ακούνητη για να έρθει! Είχε πολύ πλάκα γιατί ερχόταν διστακτικά και σε κάθε βήμα τέντωνε το κεφαλάκι του για να τσεκάρει για καμιά περίεργη κίνηση αλλά εγώ άγαλμα! Και όταν τον ένιωσα να τσιμπάει το ραδικάκι έλιωσα αλλά κρατήθηκα και έμεινα ακούνητη! Ορίστε ένα μικρό δείγμα!

----------


## Μπία

Τέλεια εξέλιξη!!!!άραγε πως θα αισθανόσουν αν καθόταν στο δάχτυλό σου και δίνατε φιλάκια στο στόμα?αν έτρωγε σποράκια από τα χείλη σου και σου τσιμπούσε τα μαλλιά?Εύχομαι να τα απολαύσεις όλα αυτά όπως κι εγώ με τον Μπίκμπίκ μου!Στο avatar μου μπορείς να τον δεις να κοιτιούνται τρυφερά με τον γάτο μας τον Μπίλη.

----------


## Μπία

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σας τον δείξω και ν'ακουσετε το τραγούδι του,όσο και να προσπάθησα δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τα κανετε ολα αυτα;;    Τελειο!! Μπραβο! Πως τα καταφερες; Εμενα κανονικα ουτε να με βλεπει δε θελει αλλα πεινουσε και δεν μπορουσε να κανει αλλιως! Νομιζω οτι αν καθοταν στο χερι μου θα πεθαινα! Εδω οταν τον επιανα για να δω την κοιλιτσα του και γραπωνε με το ποδαρακι του το δαχτυλο μου για να το απομακρυνει εγω χαιρομουν σα τη χαζη!

----------


## GeAm

να τον χαίρεσαι!!! πάρα πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι, και φαντάζομαι οτι θα είναι ακόμα ωραιότερη παρέα!!!!

----------


## Ariadni

> να τον χαίρεσαι!!! πάρα πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι, και φαντάζομαι οτι θα είναι ακόμα ωραιότερη παρέα!!!!


Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!! Ναι ειναι η καλυτερη παρεα! Ακομα και τωρα που εχει πολυ κρυο σταματαει να κελαηδαει μονο για νερο και φαι και οταν πια ειναι ωρα για υπνο! Τον ακουω και χαιρομαι μονη μου

----------


## Μπία

Αριάδνη τον Μπικμπικ τον έχω από αυγό αλλά και οι γονείς του ήταν πολύ φρόνιμοι.Μπορούσα να τους χαιδεύω αλλά τον γιο τους μπόρεσα και τον εξημέρωσα.Θέλει υπομονή και πολύ αγάπη.Όσο για τον γάτο στην αρχή τον έβλεπε με μισό μάτι μετά τον συνήθισε.Αυτός στο avatar δυστυχώς πέθανε τον Αύγουστο που μας πέρασε και ο νέος που πήραμε θέλει να τον φάει.Προσπαθούμε να τον συνηθίσει και βλέπουμε βελτίωση στις σχέσεις τους.

----------


## arissuper3

τρομερος!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ολυμπία πραγματικά μπράβο! Μου φαίνεται ακατόρθωτο! Λυπάμαι για τον γατούλι σου και εύχομαι να τα βρουν και με το νέο! 
Θοδωρή σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ και θα χαρούμε να μας γνωρίσεις και τα δικά σου ζωάκια!
Λοιπόν τώρα θα σας βάλω να ακούσετε ό,τι ακουω εγω επί ώρες ολόκληρες! Άμα αντιλαμβάνεται την παρουσία μου σταματάει οπότε κρύφτηκα και τραβάω τα φυτά μας!  :: 


Και μερικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολυλογάς ο Παβαρότι !  :: Όνομα και πράμα ! χαχαχαχαχα 

Βρε το ζουζούνι το όμορφο που έχει ωραία κοιλίτσα !  :Love0001:  Πολύ ευτυχισμένο αυτό το καναρίνι ! 
Μπράβο Αριάδνη , εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και με το καλό να καταφθάσει και μια όμορφη πρασινοκίτρινη ή ασπροκαφέ καναρινούλα για παρεούλα !  :Happy0159:  :Mailboxhappy:

----------


## Ariadni

Ευχαριστούμε Μάριε! Με το καλό να ξεπεραστούν τα θεματάκια που είχαμε και να υποδεχτούμε και τη νυφούλα μας!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ευχαριστούμε Μάριε! Με το καλό να ξεπεραστούν τα θεματάκια που είχαμε και να υποδεχτούμε και τη νυφούλα μας!


Η κοιλιά είναι γοητεία ! Να μην φύγει καθόλου , την θέλουμε !!!  ::

----------


## Ariadni

> Η κοιλιά είναι γοητεία ! Να μην φύγει καθόλου , την θέλουμε !!!


Οχι βρε αυτα τα προβλήματα! Ο κούκλος μου είναι κούκλος όπως και να είναι!  :Rolleye0012:  Την αγαπητή μητέρα εννοούσα!  ::

----------


## Μπία

Κουτσομπόλης είναι δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα είναι και κούκλος!!!!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Κουτσομπόλης δε λες τίποτα! Σήμερα τον ξεχάσαμε με το κουβερτάκι μέχρι της 12...  :Ashamed0001:  :Icon Embarassed:  ::  :oopseyes:   Η αλήθεια είναι ότι παραξενεύτηκα γιατί ακουγόταν πολύ λίγο και λέω εντάξει έχει κρύο και δεν έχει όρεξη.. Και μόλις βγήκα να του βάλω χόρτα βλέπω την κουβέρτα και παθαίνω αμόκ! Και μόλις του την έβγαλα σφύριζε πάρα πολύ δυνατά! Μέχρι να βάλω τα χόρτα με κατσάδιασε για τα καλά! Μετά όμως αφοσιώθηκε στο φαί και ύστερα στο τραγούδι! Και ένα τραγουδάκι ακόμα!


Και λίγες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τρέλα ο ζουζούνος σου Αριάδνη  :Love0001:  , μπράβο !  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι φάτσας, είναι γλύκας
ο μικρός χοντρομπαλίτσας  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Ariadni

> Είναι φάτσας, είναι γλύκας
> ο μικρός χοντρομπαλίτσας


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα Κωνσταντινα τελειοοο!!!     Ευχαριστουμε πολυ! Θα του το λεω αυριο συνεχεια για να μαθει να με μαλωνει!!

----------


## Μπία

Τα πάχη του ,τα κάλη του
και είναι μια σταλίτσα
Να ζεις και να τον χαίρεσαι
τον κουκλοχοντρομπαλίτσα!!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τι ωραιο κι αυτο! Θα του το μεταφερω! Ευχαριστουμε!   
Α ρε Παβαροτι κατι ποιηματα που γραφονται για την αφεντια σου!
Ειμαι μια περηφανη καναρινομανα!

----------


## xasimo

Πανεμορφο και τσαχπινικο Αριαδνη!! Πανω απο ολα φαινεται οτι το φροντιζεις και το αγαπας πολυ!!
Δηλαδη βασικα κανει μπαμ οτι το λατρευεις  :Happy:  τυχερουλης ο Παβαροτι  :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

> Πανεμορφο και τσαχπινικο Αριαδνη!! Πανω απο ολα φαινεται οτι το φροντιζεις και το αγαπας πολυ!!
> Δηλαδη βασικα κανει μπαμ οτι το λατρευεις  τυχερουλης ο Παβαροτι


Κατερινα ευχαριστουμε πολυυ! Πως να μην το αγαπαω αυτο το μουτρακι;; Ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι! 
Αντε με το καλο να γνωριστουμε κι απο κοντα!

----------


## xasimo

ναι ναι! οπως ειπα, αν δε καταστραφει ο κοσμος πιστευω να συμβει!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## Ariadni

Ειχαμε φωτογραφιση πριν λιγες μερες με το μοντελακι μου! Οι φωτογραφιες ισως ειναι λιγο θολες γιατι ειχα κανει πολυ ζουμ αλλα η ομορφια δεν κρυβεται!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παλίκαρος ο Παβαρότι !  :Love0020:  Καίει καρδιές ο κούκλος σου με την κοιλίτσα του ! :Love0020:  χεχεχε :: 

Να τον χαίρεσαι Αριάδνη , ότι καλύτερο εύχομαι !

----------


## xasimo

Καλε σαν αγαλματενιο ειναι  :Love0007:

----------


## Ariadni

> Καλε σαν αγαλματενιο ειναι


Αχαχαχα η καμερα του κινητου φταιει! Τωρα προσπαθω να τον τραβηξω βιντεο ενω τραγουδαει και να φαινεται αλλα δε μ αφηνει!

----------


## mparoyfas

> Αχαχαχα η καμερα του κινητου φταιει! Τωρα προσπαθω να τον τραβηξω βιντεο ενω τραγουδαει και να φαινεται αλλα δε μ αφηνει!


του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή θα σ΄αφήνει  :winky:  ειδικά αμα του φέρεις και κορίτσι πιο νωρίς  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Ε βεβαια θα του φερω μια κοπελα! Ετσι θα τον αφησω; Τετοια γοητεια να παει χαμενη δε γινεται!

----------


## stefos

Πολύ τυπας το παίζει ο δικός σου!! Στυλακι έγινε !

----------


## Ariadni

> Πολύ τυπας το παίζει ο δικός σου!! Στυλακι έγινε !


Ευχαριστουμεεεε!  :Youpi:  Το ελπιζω γιατι δε θελω παλι διαιτες! Οταν μπει η ανοιξη καλα θα τον κοιταξω παλι και ευχομαι να μη δω λιπακια!

----------


## Ariadni

Τις τελευταιες μερες το Παβαροτακι μου δεν κανει πολυ καλες κουτσουλιες.. Εχω να δωσω χορταρικα απ τη δευτερα και την τριτη εδωσα αυγο. Απο κει και περα μονο σπορους. Καποιες κουτσουλιες εχουν κιτρινο υγρο οπως θα δειτε στις φωτογραφιες. Κατα τ αλλα ομως ειναι καλα. Η ορεξη του για φαγητο και τραγουδι παραμενει ιδια! Ανησυχω πολυ ομως γιατι δεν εχει ξανακανει τετοιες κουτσουλιες..

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει διαρροια 

βαλε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας να δουμε καλυτερα τα υγρα 


και βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του να δουμε πως ειναι αυτη την εποχη

----------


## Ariadni

Η κοιλιτσα ειναι ετσι

----------


## jk21

Το λιπακι καλα κρατει ... 

Μπορεις λιγο να μου βρεις φωτο τελευταια φορα που ειχες βγαλει και μιλουσαμε για διαιτα; δεν θυμαμαι το θεμα ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη εδώ είναι το παλιό θέμα: Άρρωστο καναρίνι ή όχι;

και εδώ τελευταία φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει από την κοιλίτσα του:

----------


## Ariadni

Ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινα! 
Κουτσουλιτσες αυριο γιατι ειχε πεσει για υπνο.. Δεν εχουν παντως ολες αυτο το κιτρινο υγρο..

----------


## jk21

στα ιδια , ισως και να εχει παρει ελαχιστα παραπανω ,τουλαχιστον στο λαιμο ,οπως βλεπω στα αριστερα  .Αν δεν τον ζευγαρωσεις  , απλα σιγα σιγα πρεπει να τον προσεξεις να χασει σταδιακα βαρος .Αν τον ζευγαρωσεις χρειαζεται διαιτα γιατι ο ερχομος της ανοιξης σιγα σιγα δεν βλεπω να τον  αδυνατισε  ...

----------


## Ariadni

Οχι δε θα τον ζευγαρωσω! Να τον αφησω λιγο καιρο ακομα να δουμε πως θα παει ο μαρτης και μετα να τον κοιταξω παλι; Αν εχει και τοτε τοσο λιπακι θα του αρχισω διαιτα! Γιατι βλεπω οτι ενω δεν του δινω αραιωμενο μειγμα οπως τοτε, αλλα το κανονικο, εχει ψιλοδιατηρηθει.. Τι λετε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η κοιλιά του φαίνεται ίδια πάντως του μπουλούκο !  :Youpi:  
δε νομίζω πως τώρα χρειάζεται με τέτοιες καιρικές συνθήκες δίαιτα , στο μέλλον μπορεί  ! 
Άνοιξη έχουμε αλλά βγαίνω έξω με πουλόβερ  :23:  χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

αν δεν τον ζευγαρωσεις ,ο ενα μηνας παραπισω δεν ειναι προβλημα . Οι πολλοι ειναι αιτια βουλωματος φλεβων μακροχρονια και ταλαιπωριας του συκωτιου  .Περιμενουμε φωτο λοιπον απριλη

----------


## Ariadni

Πως σας φαινονται οι κουτσουλιες;

----------


## jk21

Νορμαλ

----------


## Ariadni

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ηταν αυτες οι κιτρινιλες τις προηγουμενες μερες.. Αλλα αφου ειναι ενταξει μπορω να ηρεμησω..

----------

